# Help with begonia ID



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I have two of the attached begonia that I propagated from leaf cuttings that came from the same plant. It's a gorgeous plant and seems to stay on the small size, which is perfect for my vivs. The largest leaves are about the size of a silver dollar, and the underside of the leaves are a deep burgundy color (see second photo).

Can someone help me identify it?

Thanks


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I dont know how many times Ive had to say this already. If it didnt have an ID you will never know!
Even if you found a plant that looks like it that doesnt mean that it is the same cultivar as it could just be one of the unnamed seedlings from the same hybridization.

The closest I could tell you is that it probably has Begonia bowerae in its lineage. It looks like it may be closely related to or even in the same grex as Begonia 'Tiger Kitten'.


Todd


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It is a terrific vivarium plant also. Try to keep it from getting "stringy" though - keep it cut back a bit.

s


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Begonia bowerae 'tiger' 

AKA the best viv-friendly begonia on this damn planet!!!

EDIT** looks like it was alread answered...oh well, opinion still stands


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

'Tiger Kitten', 'Kit Kat' and 'Leprechaun' are all very similar---it would probably need to be seen in person to tell the difference between them, and even then that person would need to know the difference between the three hybrids. Even so, I'm betting on 'Tiger Kitten'. This is the one that has been going around in trading here lately---I got some from the dude that was running CloudJungle before he retired. (forgive me on his name...)

It does like to dry out a little between waterings---I have heard of it going nearly completely dry between waterings---but if you have better luck that that past 3-4 months of being in the viv, best to you. I make my own planters for the viv to allow for begonias that like it drier than most.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

No its not Tiger Kitten. Very similar yes... but way too dark, Ive grown Tiger Kitten in several different lights over the years with none of getting that much dark area on them.
Again I caution you all not to guess on cultivar names for an unlabeled plant. 
For all you know this could be a clone from seedling from the same grex as Kit Kat, Little Darling, or Tiger Kitten or some other cultivar similar and may never had a name!


Todd


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Well, I have to admit that I have a lot to learn about plants. Before I started getting into vivs, I thought I had a black thumb. For some reason, I have had great luck with viv plants. This little begonia is perfect for my purposes. I tried some Eyelash begonia in several vivs, but they get huge, with leaves the size of my hand. I swore that I heard one say "Feed me Seymour". I pulled a couple of very large plants out of two vivs and sent them back to the vendor who sent me the first cutting. For some reason he was having trouble getting it to grow.

The main reason I was trying to ID the one in the photo was that I had planned to pass on some cuttings to other folks. So, I'll just call it "a great little begonia for the viv" and leave it at that.

Thanks for your input.


----------

